# W960 Official Demo Video ...be Stunned!!



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi all 

this is the video of W960i FROM sony ericsson....

VIDEO HERE


Nothing more.. just the video showing all the essential features..

hope u guys like it ..

thnks ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

Now we are talking, the real All in one Multimedia phone which at least I have been waiting for from a long time.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

have u see nthe features of this phone ???

man it really kicks the iphone out of world....


----------



## Sykora (Jul 1, 2007)

*sigh* It's going to cost the earth. Awesome phone.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

might be around 25-28k

hope soo

but its coming in NOV ..APPLE does have a lead/advantage here


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice. But i'd still go for N95 if i had the money.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

N95 is a multimedia computer guys, it is the GOD of phones out there. 

W960i is for those who need a phone to show off & do there work.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

n95 is cooll but i dont think i can keep up with its slow OS


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 1, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> n95 is cooll but i dont think i can keep up with its slow OS


 Its not slow. Who told you its slow?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

leave whether its slow or not....

see the features of w960 here .... and now compare it with ur n95

*www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=1681


----------



## faraaz (Jul 1, 2007)

5 MP camera and GPS is the only thing going for N95...both of which I don't need! The W960 has WLAN! It has 3 MP with autofocus! It has VGA video!!! It has Walkman music features!! It has touchscreen! It runs Symbian!!!!!

OMG My head is going to explode...

PS: Anyone know what is the framerate for that VGA resolution video?

Edit: @Krazyfrog: N95 is slow as $hit compared to SE phones. This is true of all N Series phones mate...


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> 5 MP camera and GPS is the only thing going for N95...both of which I don't need! The W960 has WLAN! It has 3 MP with autofocus! It has VGA video!!! It has Walkman music features!! It has touchscreen! It runs Symbian!!!!!
> 
> OMG My head is going to explode...
> 
> ...



you missed out two things mate.it has 8gb memory and touch screen..if i had the money then i will always go with w960i even if i can afford n95.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> 5 MP camera and GPS is the only thing going for N95...both of which I don't need! The W960 has WLAN! It has 3 MP with autofocus! It has VGA video!!! It has Walkman music features!! It has touchscreen! It runs Symbian!!!!!
> 
> OMG My head is going to explode...
> 
> ...




dont worry it will record at 320 × 240 resolution

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QVGA

thisa will be more than suffecient ...

Did Anyone See The Feature Of Shake ---motion Sensing Feature???

Imagine Its Usage Possibilities...


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 1, 2007)

freakin fantastic..superb!!!!  SE always rokd and will continue to do so!!!!

btw, can somebdy tell me about its screen... it seems its a upgraded hybrid of the P1i + Walkman!!! Dun really know about that!!! How does it fare when compared to the K850, which also features Walkman Player 3.0...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> freakin fantastic..superb!!!!  SE always rokd and will continue to do so!!!!
> 
> btw, can somebdy tell me about its screen... it seems its a upgraded hybrid of the P1i + Walkman!!! Dun really know about that!!! How does it fare when compared to the K850, which also features Walkman Player 3.0...




please do see the link i have given either in the first link or *www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=1681

here u will know everything///


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 1, 2007)

wow.... wat a phone man..... i just hope its launched in india soon....
n hope its less than 25k  .... 
i would go for 960i to N95... simply bcoz the SE dominates the music quatity....
since most of my time wud b spent on listening to music.... n occasional FM,camera,video...etc...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

Nokia N95 in Saharaganj Big Bajar Lucknow = Rs 30,900


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 1, 2007)

N95 is no more slow than what W960i would be. Both are smartphones running symbian os. Infact W960i has more memory to deal with than N95. Even it is faster, i bet it wouldn't be so when you max out those 8 gigs. N95 has 5 mpix camera with VGA video recording at 30 fps, 2.6" 16M colour QVGA display, gps, wi-fi with uPnP, bluetooth v2.0 with A2DP, 3.5 mm slot on the phone and headset, music controls on the phone and headset, 3.5G with HSDPA/GPRS/EDGE/WCDMA, two way sliding, and many more. N95 also has a lot more apps written for it. I'm not saying W960i is bad as that would be totall wrong. But the only advantages that it possess over N95 i.e. touchscreen and 8gb flash memory don't quiet measure upto N95's advantages over it. Whether you use them or not, the features are there.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 1, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> N95 is no more slow than what W960i would be. Both are smartphones running symbian os. Infact W960i has more memory to deal with than N95. Even it is faster, i bet it wouldn't be so when you max out those 8 gigs. N95 has 5 mpix camera with VGA video recording at 30 fps, 2.6" 16M colour QVGA display, gps, wi-fi with uPnP, bluetooth v2.0 with A2DP, 3.5 mm slot on the phone and headset, music controls on the phone and headset, 3.5G with HSDPA/GPRS/EDGE/WCDMA, two way sliding, and many more. N95 also has a lot more apps written for it. I'm not saying W960i is bad as that would be totall wrong. But the only advantages that it possess over N95 i.e. touchscreen and 8gb flash memory don't quiet measure upto N95's advantages over it. Whether you use them or not, the features are there.



 yes.... N95 has a plethora of features... its a convergence device.....
 but hows the music playback/quality.... n how are the bundled earphones..... ??
 is it in any way useful for a non-business person like me.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

> yes.... N95 has a plethora of features... its a convergence device.....
> but hows the music playback/quality.... n how are the bundled earphones..... ??
> is it in any way useful *for a non-business person* like me.....



Thats the deal breaker/maker. W960i looks better. N95 does have a big feature list, but W960i gives enough features & its a SE Walkman


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Thats the deal breaker/maker. W960i looks better. N95 does have a big feature list, but W960i gives enough features & its a SE Walkman



very well saID

if any buisness man is to buy... he will prefer imate , o2 , black berry

if so then its nokia who is pushing these high end phones upon the poor user...non business person..

havent you seen 6600 selling @ 9000 until few ago even when it was beaten by many advanced phones??? why didnt they bring down the cost??? they are really MONEY MINDED... 
but SE on other hand ,,, let me say i had t610>k700i>k750i>>>NOW k800i

when i bought k700 within few months they droped thier price... since k750 came into market

similarly it occured when i sold k700 and bought k750 when k800 came...

now say how many SYMBIAN app will u run??
let me tell u my friends too bought these NOKIA high end phones ... just because they can install loads of software... but at the end .. they were disgusted  and had to delete many softwarees and run only few as that really reduced the speed of the phone ... may be i dont know about n95...
 you know wht happened later???

THEY SWITCHED TO SONY ERICSSON...............

N R HAPPY....

more over SE is more innovative ...

think of motion sensing technology in W960 model , k850
..OMG u can do wonders with them..
think of playing a flight game where u titl and plane moves ...thats wht called innovation...redefining the present..

again k850 is 5 MEGA PIXEL PHONE WITH SIMILAR OPTION AS w960


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

SE phones are good, but if u use them as internet device, you miss Symbian OS. Well, atleast I did. Opera is required with native memory card access.

W960i is a complete phone cos it already has Opera. Add to it IM+ & you got yourself a really good internet communicator.

K850i is not supposed to be a smartphone it is a camera phone for those who need phone features not a communicator.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 1, 2007)

btw, did neone get a look at K850 preview images?? The phone is roking wid features but looks kinda sh**!! Was kinda disappointed only for the looks coz SE was always at the forefront for its sleek, innovative n cool phone designs!!!

Imagine urself with a real cool phone getting blunted by ur friends (first look) coz it looks @@@@. Also the phone+screen is highly susceptible to dust and smudges... looks like me is left wid one single choice to buy (if at all i will upgrade) -W960 !!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 1, 2007)

At the risk of being proclaimed SALESMAN No. 2, i'm stopping this N95 v/s W960i debate. Anyways i was just giving reasons why i'd put my money on N95. Whether you find those reasons good enough or not is your choice. I'll still put my money on N95 (i.e. if i had any money to put).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 1, 2007)

N95 is good, but for my own needs W960i is more then enough. The only thing which I will miss is GPS & 5 MP Camera which I don't need over 3.2 MP Sony Camera.

Oh & W960i has touch screen, as well as stylus.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 2, 2007)

For a phone that costs 30K plus, N95 has really really shoddy build quality. My friend bought a piece from showroom and in a week, the sliding mechanism started acting up. So much so that he had to go get it fixed. But the problem is still there.

Furthermore, half the features of N95 are useless for Indian technology conditions. I believe the W960 is perfect because it has just the right features required for a casual user who just wants to be connected all the time, with a wicked multimedia capable phone. N95 on the other hand...is an overpriced brick.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 2, 2007)

Whatever you guys say you won't find a better value for money phone than N95. No phone will offer those many features at its price. W960i is nearly gonna cost what N95 costs now. So you'll be paying the same money for less features making it poor value for money. E.g. Just look at what W950i cost then and what it costs now. Despite lacking a camera and having only 4gb, it is more expensive than N91 8gb and costs just a few thousand less than N95 despite having a lot less features. The built-in flash drive will prevent se from pricing it lower even if it wants it to. From its launch W950i price has just gone down by 3-4k whereas N95 has nearly dropped down by 10k and continues to get cheaper making it even more value than before. So even if you won't be using all its features, you aren't exactly paying more for them.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2007)

N95 is everything u need in a phone for 4 years to come. W960i has flash drive of 8 GB which makes it costly, it would have been better if W960i also had memory card option. Those who are into Music buy 1 or 2 GB Card anyway.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 2, 2007)

N95 does support MiniSD SOHC cards which will nullify the 8GB advantage that W960i has over N95 when these cards become readily available which will happen very soon....


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome.....its one ultimate walkman phone there.....


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 3, 2007)

w960 doesnt support memory cards????


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 3, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> w960 doesnt support memory cards????


what's the need of memory card when it has 8gb internal memory.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 3, 2007)

^^ - +1 ...

If you need more memory space after hving 8 GB memory, you don't need a phone, you need a 80 GB iPod... 

Furthermore, I don't know anyone who owns more than two 2 GB memory cards and 8 GB should be more than enough for anyone who is using the W960. If you still need more, buy something else...


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> ^^ - +1 ...
> 
> If you need more memory space after hving 8 GB memory, you don't need a phone, you need a 80 GB iPod...
> 
> Furthermore, I don't know anyone who owns more than two 2 GB memory cards and 8 GB should be more than enough for anyone who is using the W960. If you still need more, buy something else...



In my college I have seen friends swapping their memory cards for enjoying music and seeing other guy's photos. Many have full length movies and episodes converted by smart movie convertor. Bluetooth is not good enough for transfer of these files and nobody is willing to give his phone for few days but memory card exchange is acceptable. Also with memory card I can transfer files more easily between laptop and phone. My friends dont have nokia suite on their laptops but have multi card slot.
Hot swappable memory card slot is like DVD writer for a computer with a hard disk. Now, if a phone like w960 gets card slot, it would be a lot better. I will wait for phones with both to come out.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

^ - That's a valid point I guess. But then again, I don't think that is going to be a significant enough factor to convince SE not to go ahead with their current plans. And this would apply to a very small minority of people.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

See 8 GB is good enough & most important factor in W960i is that it can be used as a mass storage device meaning just plug it in any OS & it will work.

My personal preference is a about 128 MB inbuilt memory for the user + Memory card


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

^^ -  You're telling me I can transfer music to my phone and pics/videos to my comp from my SE W960 on Linux without any software?? OMG this is HUGE!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

^^^ you did not know? You can do this right now using W950i too, just copy the mp3 in the appropriate folder & done.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy $h!T!!! No...I didn't...and I thought you had to use something like Nokia PC Suite to connect phones like that...

I can use my phone like a usb drive then?? Without installing anything, which means I can do that on my Linux system too...man, this is so awesome. I was running Winblows through VirtualBox just so I could transfer photos and videos I took on my N80 to my linux-box...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Holy $h!T!!! No...I didn't...and I thought you had to use something like Nokia PC Suite to connect phones like that...


Nope. 

Not every phone supports working as a Removable Mass storage device. Some phones from SE work, some don't. In which case u need the 3rd party software to access the phone & card memory.

Which phone u got? Try pluging it in Linux, the external memory card might show up. I did it here & without drivers my K750i's memory stick pro duo showed up in Vista, Linux & Mac. For phone memory, I had to install Drivers in Vista, Phone Agent in Mac & it didn't work in Ubuntu.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 4, 2007)

wth... ?!?
i still need that disc2phone to transfer songs to my w810i....drap n drop isnt recognized at all.....


----------



## Avatar (Jul 4, 2007)

My both phones Sony K320i and Samsung E250 show up as usb drive, no need for some software mess .


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 4, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> wth... ?!?
> i still need that disc2phone to transfer songs to my w810i....drap n drop isnt recognized at all.....



W850i can boot up in "File transfer" mode in which the Memory stick Pro duo can be accessed as an usb drive and no need for drivers.... copying the songs into the music folder on the ms pro duo is easier.  i have never used Disc2phone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

When I used a W810i in my computer & Vista, I just installed the drivers available from SE website, after which I was able to see the memory stick as a removable storage in Explorer, just like my K750i. I simply copied the files to the sounds folder


----------



## iamtheone (Jul 4, 2007)

oh boy oh boy...if these things go on sony will surely be able to get the better of nokia and all the other phone companies.so many new models in such a short time span is amazing.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 4, 2007)

ah ok...then i hope W960 also supports direct drag & drop...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 4, 2007)

^^^^ Can't say cos it is not out yet. However in case of W950i, just copying to Songs folder does the job, via Windows Explorer.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 4, 2007)

yes gx you are right there is no need to install software for connecting w810 to pc.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jul 5, 2007)

^^
is it... time to uninstall Pc suite...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Yo, Nishant , stop dude.

Like I said, *all phones do not support functionality as a removable mass storage device. Some do, some don't. Check for your model at the manufacturer website.

*You are using a W810i, so if all you need is to copy songs, then just install the drivers & connect using the data cable. The memory card will show up as a removable storage device in "My Computer".

Although I would still recommend u to use MyPhoneExplorer.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Holy $h!T!!! No...I didn't...and I thought you had to use something like Nokia PC Suite to connect phones like that...
> 
> I can use my phone like a usb drive then?? Without installing anything, which means I can do that on my Linux system too...man, this is so awesome. I was running Winblows through VirtualBox just so I could transfer photos and videos I took on my N80 to my linux-box...


 N80 can be used in mass storage mode. The setting for that can be found in, well, Settings. No need for any drivers. All of the new nokia phones support Mass storage mode.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 5, 2007)

superb video.....
my next update from k750i (finalized )....


----------



## faraaz (Jul 5, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> N80 can be used in mass storage mode. The setting for that can be found in, well, Settings. No need for any drivers. All of the new nokia phones support Mass storage mode.



Then how come when I connect my phone to my Linux comp in Mass Storage mode, nothing happens?? I already tried it out when I first went through all the confusion of trying to copy photos & videos from phone to comp.


----------



## anispace (Jul 5, 2007)

wow awesome phone... the only reason i preferred Nokia over SE was the lack of Symbian but with w960i thats changed for sure.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 5, 2007)

Faraaz, which Phone U got? If it doesn't work for you then there are only 2 things

1) Linux Sux 

2) Linux hates u


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 7, 2007)

guys thnks.... 

got the k850 video ...will be posating soon...

thnks for these replies//////


----------



## faraaz (Jul 7, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Faraaz, which Phone U got? If it doesn't work for you then there are only 2 things
> 
> 1) Linux Sux
> 
> 2) Linux hates u



I've got a Nokia N80...and I upgraded the firmware just a month ago...but come to think of it, before reading this thread, it never occurred to me to try this in Winblows too...maybe if it works in that AND doesn't work in Linux...then I can try to fix it up in VirtualBox...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> ah ok...then i hope W960 also supports direct drag & drop...


yes it does. works as usb mass storage out of the box widout any drivers. its official.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 8, 2007)

Whoopee! I've started saving already...


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 8, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Then how come when I connect my phone to my Linux comp in Mass Storage mode, nothing happens?? I already tried it out when I first went through all the confusion of trying to copy photos & videos from phone to comp.


There is a setting in the, well, Settings menu which allows you to choose which mode the phone works in when connected to pc. The options are pc suite which lets you transfer files using the pc suite and connect to net, Media Player which lets you manage your music through Windows Media Player and Mass storage which makes your phone a mass storage device when connected. Also there is an option whether to select and use one of these options by default when connected to a pc, or whether the phone should ask you which mode to choose when you connect to your pc. I think you should change the setting to Mass Storage. All these settings are for Windows. I'm not sure whether they'll work on Linux or not.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 8, 2007)

@krazyfrog: DUH! I've done that obviously...and it says phone has to be in offline mode and it switches off and there's this bar that comes up...and stuff...right? Doesn't work...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 15, 2007)

more videos r coming on the net..do have urself updated


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 20, 2007)

wow much more better that iphone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111    



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Faraaz, which Phone U got? If it doesn't work for you then there are only 2 things
> 
> 1) Linux Sux
> 
> 2) Linux hates u



he's got one point linux does suck!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 27, 2007)

anybody have latest news???


----------

